# XAMPP: This program must be run from your xampp root directory



## yuro (28. Juni 2012)

Servus,

Ich hab das Problem das ich mein locahost server nicht benutzen kann..

wenn ich localhost aufrufe steht nur "It works"

wenn ich über das control panel xampp starte steht immer unten:

"This program must be run from your xampp root directory"

mein drupalordner hab ich ins htdocs reingetan.. und ich kanns einfach nicht aufrufen -.-

was muss ich einstellen damits wieder geht?

p.s: Ich arbeite mit Windows Vista 32bit.


----------



## ComFreek (28. Juni 2012)

Hast du den XAMPP-Ordner vielleicht verschoben?

Versuche mal die Datei setup_xampp.bat auszuführen und XAMPP damit zu _relocaten_.


----------

